# Datenleck: Schlecker entschädigt Kunden



## Newsfeed (30 August 2010)

Ein Einkaufsgutschein soll betroffene Kunden besänftigen. Unterdessen tauchte am Wochenende das nächste Datenleck beim Drogerie-Discounter auf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

